# **Potty Training advice**



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Siggie, I noticed that Tom had missed your thread and several new and old members seem to be having trouble with potty training right now. Check out this old thread. http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=700 If you skip ahead to post 24 and read from there, this was where Tom King gave such great information on potty training. I hope this can help! ...or maybe I'm just a big spaz LOL!


----------

